# Before & After



## glopf43 (Feb 18, 2005)

Just thought I'd post a couple of pics that shows what can be done with some Barkeepers Friend. 64oz juice drink c. 1970...Before


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 18, 2005)

64oz juice drink c. 1970...AFTER


----------



## kastoo (Feb 23, 2005)

Tell me more about  1970 era valuable items...I know a site I can dig and wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Kastoo. One of the sites I am digging dates from about 1970. The newest thing I have found is dated 1972. The earliest is dated 1922. Just because the people who created the dump lived in the 70s does not mean that is the only era of trash they tossed...cleaning out an old closet or chest etc. As far as items from the 70s; they are not worth much unless the are unique or have a definate historical significance. The 64oz  bottle shown in this thread was used to show the cleaning power of 'BKF'. It may have a some value because it is identifiable and of good size with an embossed suface and decent 'ACL'. All of those "no deposit, no return" bottles that are found in the 70s era dumps are not worth anything (with a couple of exceptions). You ARE likely to find alot of nice 'ACL' sodas dating from the 50s and 60s in such a site. Also remember that (not knowing the dumps history) the things on the surface may be ON TOP OF a much earlier dump, since people tended to use the same sites for generations. Personally I would dig this site starting at the edge and finding the bottom to see if the dates of the artifacts become older the deeper you go. You NEVER KNOW what you might dig up...I've posted a photo of some of the ACLs found at the 70s site I am working...


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Gary, we dig some acl bottles with lables but when we even try to wipe the dirt off the bottles to read the label the label is gone. The dump has a lot of ash in it and we just attributed it to the base content of the ash eatin away at the paint.  You ever see this and if so have you ever come up with a solution for this problem?

 BOB


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Bob, I have discovered that it is important to NOT rub the ACL bottles as they are first removed from the ground. When I dig them up they are often wet with mud and, depending on what they were burried next to, somtimes rust, plastic, etc. I try not to disturb any of this debry until I let the bottles 'cure' in the sun for many days. It seems that the moisture in the soil softens the ACL paint. After I let them dry I carefully begin to rinse off the surface debry under BARELY running tepid (not warm or cool to the touch) water. It is important to not re-soak the label. When I see that all of the stuff that will rinse off has (and the ACL is holding up), I'll GENTLY rub with my finger while continuing under the flowing water. If at this point the ACL still rinses away there is, I believe, nothing more that can be done to save it. But if the paint is stable I'll remove all of the dirt and then let it dry again completly (somtimes for a couple of days) before finising the process by using some BKF and (first testing at the edge of the label), remove any stains that may remain. I find that red is the by far the most unstable of the colors used. So if while cleaning the red part the moistend BKF powder turns a little pink I STOP and leave it as it is. Be sure to rinse off the wet powder right away. Never let the BKF dry onto the bottle. I hope this is a help. I must thank some of the other members of the forum for some of the above ideas for cleaning ACLs. But the best thing I can do is to learn from expereience and my mistakes. As for the content of the soil in you local; I can't say if it has an effect on the ACL...


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks Gary![]  I'll be sure to keep you posted, just have to wait for the three feet of snow outside to disapeer[].


----------

